# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  شركة جوجل Google تستجيب لطلب الأمازيغ بإدماج أبجدية تيفيناع في متصفح جوجل كروم

## mohamed73

إستجابت شركة جوجل  Google أخيرا للطلب الذي وجهه إليها عدد كبير من  النشطاء الامازيغ عبر الإنترنت في حملة أخيرة، توجت بردّ شاف من قبل شركة  جوجل بوعدها بإدماج أبجدية تيفيناغ في النسخة القادمة ، وإلتزامها بدعم  حروف تيفيناغ في كل الإصدارات من متصفّحها  Google Chrome ودعم الابجدية  بالإصدار 36 من متصفّح Opera أيضا .      وقد كان الكثير من المتصفّحون المستعملون للنسخة الحالية (النسخة 47) من  متصفّح Chrome في أنظمة استغلال Windows يعانون من عدم ظهور حروف تيفيناغ  بالشكل الصحيح وكانت تظهر على شكل مربّعات وهو ما إلتزمت جوجل بحله .      يشار أن حروف تيفيناغ تُعرض في متصفّح Mozilla Firefox  من نفس الأنظمة  بشكل صحيح ، وفي متصفّح Chrome من نظام استغلال Linux، لكنّ ذات المتصفّح  لا يظهر حروف تيفيناغ في الأجهزة التي تستعمل أنظمة Windows رغم إدراجها في  نسخ :7 و8 و8.1 و10 من تلك الأنظمة، وهو مشكل تقني وعدت شركة Google   أخيرا بحلّه في الإصدار 49 لمتصفّحها Chrome. *  جوجل Google تتعهد بإدماج تيفيناع في متصفح جوجل كروم*         يذكر انه بعدما قامت شركة مايكروسف بدعم وادماج أبجدية تيفيناغ في النسخة  الثامنة من نظام التشغيل ويندوز، حدت حدوها شركة أبل بدمج أبجدية تيفيناغ  في نظام التشغيل الخاص بأجهز ابل الذكية . و الان تتعهد شركة جوجل بدعم  أبجدية تيفيناع في منتجاتها الرقمية. وهذا التطوّر التقني لحرف تيفيناغ   أتى بوتيرة متصاعدة بفضل النشاط المتزايد لنشطاء الآمازيغية على شبكة  الإنترنت، وجهود الخبراء والتقنيين الآمازيغ في المجال، فالشكر الجزيل  لجميع الامازيغ الاحرار القائمين بواجبهم وبكل ما من شأنه  خدمة لغتهم  وثقافتهم  الامازيغية .

----------


## حسام مزيكا

هايل

----------

